# Do you take your rats out with you?



## Tahlz (Oct 16, 2011)

I've seen in some posts were people take there rats out with them to pet shops/video shops and even shopping at times.

If you do this,

Where do you take your rat?

If your in a shop and a worker see's your rat with you, do they tell you to leave?.

What reactions do you get?

And where is your rat sitting on you?


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

I try to take my girls out whenever I have the chance. I take them to car meets, friends & family's houses or just outside for some sunshine. If I take all 3 of them with me I will bring their cage along with me on long trips and if it's a day trip I take their smaller cage. I will occasionally bring her in with me to auto parts stores or flea markets and usually I am approached by people who think I'm crazy and are disgusted by the rat but then wind up in love with them and on the rare occasion I get people who always loved rats. I have yet to be told to leave because of the rat. If it's cooler out I have the rat in my hood of my hoodie or in the pocket. If it's warm out then they will gladly stay on my shoulder


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I love traveling with rats ^^ I'll hide them in my hoodie or a messenger bag if I'm going somewhere where rats aren't really allowed, but I try to take my rats everywhere I can. The only places I don't go with them are class and work


----------



## Abracasqueak (Oct 20, 2011)

I take my girls with me out for walks, they sit on my shoulder! When my boyfriend and I go out for walks together, one goes on each of our shoulders, they love it! I just ordered a Sherpa cat carrier that looks like a purse...sneaky. I had to make sure that there was proper ventilation, but on the TOP so they can't chew out like they did to the last one with mesh near the bottom. Haha! An adventure is planned for this coming Saturday to go window shopping with my boyfriend and the girls. I am so excited! I already have blankets I am going to put in their carrier, chew toys and a water bottle. Oh, and of course some food for the trip! Nico and Squit always love cuddling with each other in dark, warm places - espcecially their blankies in their cage! I plan on taking my babies everywhere (with the exception of a few dangerous places [around other rats with possible disease] of course) with me once their carrier comes in a day or two.


----------



## Harvey&Calvin (Jul 17, 2016)

I don't take Harvey with me EVERYWHERE. He is my shy skittish boy. He was not given the proper handling and attention when he was newborn -5 weeks. So he is skittish and always will be a tad shy. I feel like taking him places other then his designated play spots and the house are beyond his comfort level. 

However, I do take Calvin the social one outside on walks with the dog and I. He just likes to chill in my hoods of my sweatshirts right now. Or on top of my shoulder. He loves poking his head out and sniffing the air. 

Places to never take your rats: Restaurants. This is a big no no. It violates Health Department codes set forward. Restaurants by law can't have you in there, unless your rat is legally a service animal you can't have them in a restaurant or any place that serves food. While it is fun to have your furry best friend with you at all times, keep in mind their comfort levels, where you will be going, is it really save for them? Will it make other people uncomfortable enough, that you are putting your friend in harms way? Also, the temperature and weather. Don't take them outside on a 90 degree day and don't take them out if its freezing either. That's just my two cents.


----------



## Harvey&Calvin (Jul 17, 2016)

Love the cage idea! I need to get a good mesh topped one for my babies. Also, is your Lily in your picture a rex? My two are both rex rats. 
Neither of them have gone bald yet though....


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Harvey&Calvin said:


> Love the cage idea! I need to get a good mesh topped one for my babies. Also, is your Lily in your picture a rex? My two are both rex rats.
> Neither of them have gone bald yet though....


Lily is a hairless, if I am seeing that picture right. Rex rats don't lose their fur but hairless are the result of breeding rexes together and they remain mostly hairless from birth.


----------



## DamselChum (Jun 8, 2016)

Harvey&Calvin said:


> Places to never take your rats: Restaurants. This is a big no no. It violates Health Department codes set forward. Restaurants by law can't have you in there, unless your rat is legally a service animal you can't have them in a restaurant or any place that serves food.


The newer ADA guidelines state that only dogs and miniature horses can be service animals with protected public access rights. 

But I agree never ever take your pet rat into a restuarant!!! 

I don't take my rats out anywhere. Too many what ifs and dangers. I figure that as prey animals with no sense of fear they'd last all of 5 minutes if something happened and they got away from me.


----------



## Sherish Macdonald (Dec 26, 2021)

DamselChum said:


> The newer ADA guidelines state that only dogs and miniature horses can be service animals with protected public access rights.
> 
> But I agree never ever take your pet rat into a restuarant!!!
> 
> I don't take my rats out anywhere. Too many what ifs and dangers. I figure that as prey animals with no sense of fear they'd last all of 5 minutes if something happened and they got away from me.


Hi I'm not trying to be rude but you don't know what you are talking about! It's not just dogs and miniture horses! Anything can be a service animal and I know because my rat named Brillow is a certified service rat! He detects when I'm going to have a sezuire and he has a leash and harness and has a badge on his harness that says he is a service animal. It cost me only $198


----------



## Enne (Dec 12, 2020)

Sherish Macdonald said:


> Hi I'm not trying to be rude but you don't know what you are talking about! It's not just dogs and miniture horses! Anything can be a service animal and I know because my rat named Brillow is a certified service rat! He detects when I'm going to have a sezuire and he has a leash and harness and has a badge on his harness that says he is a service animal. It cost me only $198


ADA stands for "Americans with Disabilities Act", so it doesn't apply to Canada. Dogs are the only animals in the USA that are allowed to act as service animals as of 2010, but entities covered by the ADA must also permit miniature horses, where reasonable. No other animals can be used as service animals in the USA. Online paid "certificates" for service animals are a scam, and do not give any legal protection to an animal, regardless of whether or not it is actually a service animal.



Redirecting…


----------

